# Jessica Forsyth



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well I was wondering if any of the members on here have or are watching the video's that were posted by JessBoomer. She was an amazing rider and would post videos of her and her lovely horse Boomer oftern.





 




 




 



She sadly passed away, she was found dead with her horse Boomer standing by her side. There are many therories of what happened but no one really knows. 

A good-bye video to Jessica: 




 
I feel very sorry for Jessica's family and friends. I am not entirly sure but I believe that Jessica's horse Boomer is still owner by her parents as they decided to keep Boomer for Jess.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I used to watch her videos. 
She was an amazing rider!
I actually wrote an essay about her in ethics class and how she inspired me to start jumping. (I got a good grade  )
I've read the story her parents posted and almost cried! It's so sad!!!


RIP Jessica Forsyth!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP Jessica!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Wasn't she out of Northern Indiana? I seem to remember reading a few things about her.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

i went to horse camp with her she was an amazing rider and friend she had the best horse in the world "BOOMER" she is missed deeply


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was watching some yesterday


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

I stumbled upon her videos on Youtube and thought she was an amazing rider, later on I realized that she passed away in a horse accident. If you want more information on what happened that day her parents did make a website to clear up all the online rumors that you can find here: www.freewebs.com/jessicaforsyth

I feel horrible for what her parents and family members have to go through. Poor Boomer must also miss her. :-(


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

contrary to popular belief, boomer was not standing next to her. he was found in his pasture while she was found just outside the arena. she was jumping bareback alone and boomer bolted (apparently a known problem). boomer crashed into the jump and landed on his side; crushing jessica's skull and neck. that was from a letter her parents wrote. RIP Jessica =[


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh thanks Eventerdrew for sharing that with us.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually used to talk to her on myspace and youtube she was very nice and an amazing rider boomer is a sweetie and when eevryone said she tried to jump the fence i knew she wouldnt do that she would never try somehting that would hurt her and especially boomer! they had such an amazing bond it was incredible


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah her parents said she would never try to jump the arena fence. it was just a regular stadium fence that she was jumping


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yea and i think its a good thing her camera died before the accident happened cause would her parents really want to see that?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah I agree, but do you think they ever wonder what truly happened?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree. It would have been horrible to watch. They say that it's the best guess they/the coroners have because of the way she was positioned, the state they found Boomer in, and the broken jump. They also said that the images she took as well as the video helped them piece together the events of that day.

It's really sad.

here is a link to the letter on another forum... along with some of her videos that are mentioned in the letter... here you go: How Jessica forsyth really died (Letter from her parents) - Horse Forums (HGS)


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yea im sure they want to know what really happened but i wouldnt want to see it it'd be too horrible


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea I watched her video's too, extremely sad.


----------



## horserider321 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jessica inspired me also to do jumping! I wish I knew her, it would've been awesome! Do you guys know how she was jumping horse jumps by herself. Well she also inspired me to do that too! I pray for her family every day!

R.I.P Jessica, gone but not forgotten.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> contrary to popular belief, boomer was not standing next to her. he was found in his pasture while she was found just outside the arena. she was jumping bareback alone and boomer bolted (apparently a known problem). boomer crashed into the jump and landed on his side; crushing jessica's skull and neck. that was from a letter her parents wrote. RIP Jessica =[


And thats why you should never jump alone.
I know accidents can happen in flatwork as well, but there is much more risk in jumping alone no matter how safe your horse may be.

I was always taught to never ride alone when jumping or in the dark.

Sad to see such a good young rider to pass away though. :-(


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

that nearly made me cry!!!  i have never heard of her until now! but she see seems like a very very good rider and her horse boomer sounds like an amazing horse!!! RIP jessica.....


----------

